# Beginner Questions about feeding..



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a pair of modenas ('07) and 2 pairs of old german owls (07) and am not sure exactly what to feed them. The breeder who gave me the old german owls suggested a seed mix that Brown's makes that was 16% protein and contained no corn or large seeds. He said the German Owls would prefer smaller seeds and that he uses the 16% mix year round and no corn in the winter. I was wondering if anybody here recommends feeding corn in the winter and if so would cracked corn be OK? Is there a whole kernel that's small enough for old german owls? I just plan on feeding my modenas the same thing I feed my old german owls.

How much should I feed my birds each day? Right now I'm keeping them in my basement while I complete their loft outside. I live MA so it's cold out right now. 
At the end of each day I empty out any feed in their bowl and replace it, so basically they have food available at all times. I thought it was necessary because I don't think the food I'm giving them now is good enough. I am currently feeding a dove mix I bought at a pet store which was 11% protein to which I have mixed an equal amount of a pigeon mix I bought at a co-op that was 13% protein. I went to the co-op looking for something better to feed my pigeons but all they carried was a 13% seed mix and nutriblend gold and green pellets. I was unsure of the pellets and wanted to get some info on them first before I paid for a 50lb bag (they don't sell it by the pound). Can I use them 100% or should I mix them with something else?

I Live in eastern MA just north of Boston. I'm looking for distributor of Brown's Feed http://www.fmbrown.com/. If anyone around here knows of a better place to get feed please let me know. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

If someone could please tell me some general info on feeding pigeons that would be great. General info meaning what percentages of protein/fat/carbs for breeding, showing, maintenance, winter, and growing young birds. Also I would like some more info on feeding corn, I noticed some feeds use it, and other important seeds that are mixed into feeds. Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I agree with you that 11% protein is rather low and supplementing with some higher protein seed is a must. Cracked corn is not recommended because it can mold and cause illness. A good way to add some protein to the mix is to add safflower seed, which pigeons love. Your OGO's would probably enjoy some canary seed mix as a treat; it's also high in protein--usually 17-20%. 

Pigeons don't need to have food available at all times and they can grow fat if they do. The general rule of thumb is to feed them twice a day and give them as much as they will clean up in about 20 minutes. Food left lying around can become soiled and attract rodents, neither of which you want. It's good that you clean up what they haven't eaten before giving them more. 

I use a 16% protein pigeon mix year round. I add extra safflower during the molt, right before the show season, and I've had good results with this. It sounds as though you have trouble finding a selection of pigeon feed in your area, but since you only have a few birds you can order from Foys or one of the other pigeon suppliers without the shipping being prohibitive. 

Pellets are usually mixed in with grain, though a few fanciers use pellets alone. Used as the sole source of feed they tend to produce loose droppings in the birds, however. 

Make sure you also provide your pigeons plenty of pigeon grit. A vitamin preparation containing Vitamin D is important especially now while your birds are in the basement and not getting natural sunlight. 

Others will hopefully be along with more specific information on percentages of protein/fat/carbs for different seasons, etc.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

I posted this on pigeon talk along time ago... too lazy to go back and find the tread but here is a link http://theracingpigeon.googlepages.com/whattofeed,ornottofeed that should help!


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes, I actually did know about them needing supplemental vitamin D while they're indoors so I bought some caged bird vitamins that contained vitamin D.


----------

